# Bent Wheel



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

So this morning driving through Baltimore I bumped a curb pretty hard and bent my rear driver side wheel. Should I replace the wheel? Or just bang it back into shape as best as I can since this car is a front wheel drive. I have the base steel wheels. I plan buying a new set of wheels in the near future and am leaning towards just trying to get the wheel back into shape.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I wouldnt recommend its goin beat and bash you a lot just because its in the rear it will effect your stearing and alignment 

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

So you think I should just order a new steel one for now until i got the money for the alloys?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes it will be better you could mess up a lot of stuff like bearings and hub

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the help.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Np

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ask for a wheel repair service. Steel wheels are easy to knock back into shape for those guys. It's typically pretty cheap, at least compared with a new wheel.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

did you pop your tire like me too?


----------

